# Siamese Algae or Nerite



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

guys could you please advise me as 2 nerite snails or 1 siamese algae eater would be a better addition for hair algae in a 90 ltr tank with CO2 and 52 watt daylight please.

Regards.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have tried SAE's and snails both and have come to the conclusion that actually the otto's (Otocinclus) is the better of them all. They are very sensitive to any water changes so make sure that everything is in order before you purchase any and make sure that you very slowly acclimate them to your tank. I perfer a drip method, like a drop or two every second of your tank to their bag water. This little guys eat algae like crazy and the SAE's get lazy after awhile when they get big (they get really big) and won't eat algae but will eat only fish food. Snails are OK but they tend to multiply a whole lot and can get out of control. I can get an otto at my LFS for $1.72 each and you can't get an SAE for a fraction of that. Just my opinion.


----------



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for your reply dtb, I have 2 ottos already and they are of not much help for the thread algae I have hanging from the glass walls of my tank. Have you tried nerite snails before? heard they are good even with green spot algaes!


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

I find that a crew of various algae eating critters is often the best way to go. Different creatures prefer different types of algae. SAEs will do a good job on hair algae, but they won't do a thing for diatoms. Ottos do a good job on diatoms but don't do much for hair algae. My bristlenose do a better job at cleaning larger surfaces than either the ottos or the SAEs. But taken as a crew, they do a fine job at algae cleanup. That being said, why not get the two snails AND maybe a small algae eating fish. 90 liters is going to be a bit cramped for a full grown SAE, so I wouldn't go that route. A bristlenose or a few ottos would be fine however.

Dave


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

there is no better hair algae eater then the SAE (well thats just IME). i love those fish.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, so nerite snails are good for hair algae. I am on the look out for a snail or two if anyone wants to part with some. I just got some Zebra Apple Snails that are breeding like crazy. Will they help with the algae? They do a great just job cleaning the bottom and all but I'm gonna have to separate them cause they are watching too many XXX rated shows or something. They don't wanna stop!!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

All of the aforementioned are good. I have 1 tank with SAE's and Otos. Between them... they take care of everything other than greenspot. I added the SAE's to the tank to rid it of Blackbeard 4 years ago. It really depends on the type of algae you have. I have Farlowellas, Ancistrus, SAEs, Otos, Hillstream Loaches, Amanos, and Nerites in various tanks. I'm currently in love with nerites as they eat the worst of the algaes, but i've not verified what the egg laying situation will be like and also if they will much tender plants. So far so good.


----------



## Idontknowplants (May 29, 2008)

if you get nerite snails they will still lay eggs. they don't hatch. but some pepople don't like it. I have both, if i could do it again i would go wit a couple of sae make sure they are the real saes. but the like to stay together.


----------



## ClayT101 (Jan 3, 2005)

Aren't nerite snails saltwater? Is there a freshwater version and would they eat plants?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I'd vote on the SAE



ClayT101 said:


> Aren't nerite snails saltwater? Is there a freshwater version and would they eat plants?


Brackish and salt. They are acclimated to fresh water and do well except for soft water will eat their shells. 

I'm still determining if they will eat plants. I keep reading that they don't eat plants... but i'm seeing for myself if they do or not. so far... the answer is no.


----------

